# Real life Rex Kwon Do?



## Fluffy (Aug 31, 2006)

Check it out.....it's a hoot!

http://www.dorks.com/html/Real-Life-Rex-Quan-Do.html


----------



## Sam (Sep 1, 2006)

That really wasnt funny.

*edit*

no offense though.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 1, 2006)

Erm...I don't get it.    Then again, I'm not familiar with Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## matt.m (Sep 1, 2006)

Sad but true.  hahahahahhaha o boy now I have seen it all.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 1, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Erm...I don't get it.  Then again, I'm not familiar with Napoleon Dynamite.


 
Blasphemy!
SL, you need to go rent Napoleon Dynamite today!
Today!
Today!
Seriously, it is either the funniest or the worst movie ever made, depending on who you talk to.  It is perfectly clean, so kids could watch it, although I doubt they would get it.  It is one of those love it or hate it movies.
Go now!

AoG


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 1, 2006)

This was on MT before. It was sad and pathetic then and it still is.

And I still find myself saying I hope they aren't serious.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 1, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> This was on MT before. It was sad and pathetic then and it still is.
> 
> And I still find myself saying I hope they aren't serious.


 
Oh yeah, we are Yahoo Serious!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hkphooey I still find it funny
Terry


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 1, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, we are Yahoo Serious!


 
aaaa... ummmm... ok.... I just have no idea how to respond to that possibility having seen the clip
:idunno:


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 1, 2006)

You mean that he is not for real?   Maybe I need to cancel my membership!  :rofl:

Seriously, that is pathetic... and funny! :rofl:. There is simply something wrong with that man.  :idunno:

I thought he was going to kick the cat before it was over.  Err uh try to kick the cat. 

The best part of the video was when it stopped.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 1, 2006)

I loved Napolean Dynamite.  And I loved Yahoo Serious.  A night of dumbing TV.  Still beats the news!


----------



## hongkongfooey (Sep 3, 2006)

Rex Kwon Do! ROFLMFAO!  I hope this guy doesn't have any real students.


----------

